# Ryno's 18' polarkraft complete rebuild (slowly but surely)



## Ryno685 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello all......

I am new to the forum and love everything about it. Tons of great information! Very talented group of folks. This is my first boat and first restore/mod, so please feel free to jump in!  

I bought this boat about a year and a half, maybe two years ago, with plans to turn it into a bass/bowfishing rig. Knew it was gonna be a ton of work, but I love to tinker, so it was worth it. 

So here is a little about the boat. Boat is an 18x52 riveted Polarkaraft mid 60's model, motor is a 35 horse evinrude, '83 i believe. Didn't think it was too bad of deal for $750. Only thing I didn't like was hauling it home in the pouring down rain without one light on the trailer working. Needless to say that was the first thing I fixed. Anyhow, this is what she looked like when I first got her home. The previous owner said the damge on the front was from running up under a log on the mississippi, but it looks more like he ran it onto the trailer too hard......I dunno...got it fixed though.


----------



## Ryno685 (Mar 8, 2013)

Not long after I bought this, my wife and I ended up moving and didnt have enough room for it at the new place, so the boat got stashed at my dad's place. Also had a baby, so not a whole lot of time for the boat lately. The next set of pictures is what I have done so far. Sorry for not having very many action pictures, worked mostly by myself. Hard to run a sawzall and camera at the same time. :lol: All of these are cell phone pics too, sorry if they turn out bad on the computer.


----------



## Ryno685 (Mar 8, 2013)

Let me know what y'all think! looking forward to getting this water ready by may/june. not finished, just be able to use.


----------



## Ryno685 (Mar 8, 2013)

Okay, got a question for you guys. I've been going over my plans in my head and through a couple drawings and can't figure out what to do about deck supports/bracing. I know I'm going with all aluminum. Just can't decide if I want to weld it all together or pop rivet. The only reason I'm questioning it is, if I decide to change stuff around later it is a lot easier to drill out rivets than cut welds out and grind down. Suggestions?


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 8, 2013)

You can use both rivets and welds. On the more load bearing connections you could weld and the others rivet. That thing is a tank. Good luck with the build.


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rivet by all means...welding is great, but rivets are cheap and easier to remove then a weld is. That is a nice rig man! Wish I could have come across something like that when I was looking and for that price you stole it. How bout that motor? How does it run? Ya know....that's an awfully small motor for an 18 foot boat....I could take it off your hands for a fair price! Ha ha 
Chris


----------



## Pweisbrod (Mar 8, 2013)

I vote weld! Because I like welding. 


Nice work! glad to see you're saving an old turd, same as many other people on here. That will be great!


----------



## Ryno685 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey thanks for the response guys! I'll probably go with weld the more i think about it. At least for the bracing, might just rivet where it all connects to the ribs. Plus the light from the weldor sure is purdy! :lol: 




chrispbrown27 said:


> Rivet by all means...welding is great, but rivets are cheap and easier to remove then a weld is. That is a nice rig man! Wish I could have come across something like that when I was looking and for that price you stole it. How bout that motor? How does it run? Ya know....that's an awfully small motor for an 18 foot boat....I could take it off your hands for a fair price! Ha ha
> Chris



Chris......

Thats what I thought about the price and motor when I first stumbled across it on craigslist. Called the guy on my lunch break, left work two hours early, and came home pulling a boat. Don't think my wife quite knew what to think when she saw me comin down the driveway! :LOL2: gotta love her. Anyway.....on to the motor. It runs at idle pretty decent. I've only had it runnin' with the hose hooked up to the muffs. probably gonna need a tune up, especially after sitting for a year. Yes it is a little on the small side but it's all I have right now. You might get a crack at it down the road, but for now it's finders keepers! :wink:


----------



## Ryno685 (Mar 8, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> I vote weld! Because I like welding.
> 
> 
> Nice work! glad to see you're saving an old turd, same as many other people on here. That will be great!




Thanks bud...I like to weld too. I'm hopin that when I'm done it won't look like the same rig......in a good way.


----------



## csimmons0885 (Mar 8, 2013)

that ford makes that boat look like a super model lol just kiddin. looks like we both got our hands full with our boats check out my build 1972 sears 1231 retro/restore/bass project maybe we can help each other with ideas good luck bro


----------



## Ryno685 (Mar 8, 2013)

csimmons0885 said:


> that ford makes that boat look like a super model lol just kiddin. looks like we both got our hands full with our boats check out my build 1972 sears 1231 retro/restore/bass project maybe we can help each other with ideas good luck bro



Ha ha...I don't lean one way or another on trucks. I've driven all of the big three, but keep getting drawn back to fords......probably cuz dodge and chevy are junk! :LOL2: just kiddin. All joking aside, I'll go check out your project here shortly. Looking forward to any advice, that's what I love about this site! I'll be glad to help anyway I can too.


----------



## csimmons0885 (Mar 11, 2013)

were getin there lookin good msn lookin good never knew i could spend so much money lol but hey its a toy right


----------



## Ryno685 (Mar 12, 2013)

You got that right. Got a little bit done over the weekend,but not anything to right home about. Also found some more junk aluminum that needs replaced, so it's back to the drawing board. Like the title says...slowly but surely. :lol:


----------



## Ryno685 (Mar 29, 2013)

Well finally a little progess...been super busy lately with work and family. Anywho, enough of the excuses! Squeezed in just over an hour of work in on her today. Got the old rotten transom out that was cobble crafted together with non-stainless bolts and I think about a hundred tubes of silicone...give or take #-o , ha ha. Got a few before and after pics.


----------



## Ryno685 (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh! I also threw together a quick motor stand, didn't turn out too bad, serves it's purpose anyway.


----------



## Ryno685 (Mar 29, 2013)

Anybody know where I can order some new handles? I have one that is busted, you can see it in the pics above.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Mar 29, 2013)

Looking good man! Your Polar Kraft had the same problems as mine did. I am glad I saw this thread, it gave me a better idea of what to do. Nice!


----------



## Ryno685 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey thanks bud! You have a thread on yours? If you do, you should put a link in your signature. Maybe we can help each other out some. I've got a long ways to go on mine still yet. Just hopin' to be able to fish out of her this year! 8)


----------



## Flat Bottom (Apr 2, 2013)

Got your work cut out for you on this one, nothing like reviving a beater! Good work on the bow. Keep with it man keep us posted


----------



## Ryno685 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks man. It's definitely a handful! Work in progress.... With a little less progress:-|. Hopefully gonna get the transom put back together this weekend. Then I will throw a temporary deck in just to be able to fish it. Got a lake trip coming up fast.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ryno685 said:


> Hey thanks bud! You have a thread on yours? If you do, you should put a link in your signature. Maybe we can help each other out some. I've got a long ways to go on mine still yet. Just hopin' to be able to fish out of her this year! 8)


Yep, here it is.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29768


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 2, 2013)

Man we about got the same boat build going on! I have an 18ftr too that is in a certain amount of disrepair. I want versatility out of my rig too. 

Do you plan on creating any storage? How big are you going to make your front platform? Have you thought through the bow lights for bowfishing? I.E. genny or batteries led lights or low sulphur halos? Sorry for the barrage of questions. But I think we may have similar goals in mind. Good luck. I'm tuned in and following along.


----------



## Ryno685 (Apr 2, 2013)

SMOOTHboar said:


> Man we about got the same boat build going on! I have an 18ftr too that is in a certain amount of disrepair. I want versatility out of my rig too.
> 
> Do you plan on creating any storage? How big are you going to make your front platform? Have you thought through the bow lights for bowfishing? I.E. genny or batteries led lights or low sulphur halos? Sorry for the barrage of questions. But I think we may have similar goals in mind. Good luck. I'm tuned in and following along.


. 

Yeah I plan on as much storage as I can get. Hate clutter...but it is inevitable sometimes. As far as the platform size goes...I'm not sure yet. I know I will make it removable with light rail underneath. Still debating on type of lights. I would love hps or LEDs, but right now my budget trumps my wants list.:???: As far as the actual casting deck goes it will take up almost the whole front half of the boat. Here is a 3min drawing I did the other day on break. Sorry not the best or to scale, but I needed something to help visualize! not sure if you can read the writing...it is a phone pic of paper, but you can get the jist of it.


----------



## Ryno685 (Apr 2, 2013)

smackdaddy53 said:


> Ryno685 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey thanks bud! You have a thread on yours? If you do, you should put a link in your signature. Maybe we can help each other out some. I've got a long ways to go on mine still yet. Just hopin' to be able to fish out of her this year! 8)
> ...



Just checked out your thread. Man that is one sweet build you've got goin! Will be following. Keep up the good work!


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 2, 2013)

Ryno685 said:


> SMOOTHboar said:
> 
> 
> > Man we about got the same boat build going on! I have an 18ftr too that is in a certain amount of disrepair. I want versatility out of my rig too.
> ...



So are you not going to have the third row? I was thinking about moving the forward bench back about 6" and dropping in a removable platform that would lay ontop of some angle alluminum. I will try and do a drawing tonight in th hotel to give you a refence.


----------



## Ryno685 (Apr 2, 2013)

Nope. No third row. Front seat is coming out and the casting deck will go all the way back to the middle seat.


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 2, 2013)

Ryno685 said:


> Nope. No third row. Front seat is coming out and the casting deck will go all the way back to the middle seat.



That's GINORMOUS!


----------



## Ryno685 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yup. That's how I roll :twisted: ! :LOL2: I hardly ever have more than 2 extra people with me, so two bench seats oughta be enough.


----------



## Ryno685 (Apr 12, 2013)

Well time for a little update. Got the new transom boards cut out and fit up together. I'm sitting in a lawn chair out in the garage watching glue dry as I type this. Plywood is one inch marine grade that I got from a guy at work. Came out of old refrigeration boxcars we rebuilt about six years ago, that's what they had in them for flooring. Got all the old paint sanded off and the stuff looked brand new. Solid as a rock! S-W-E-E-T! 


Got the boat cleaned up on the back end earlier this week, so gonna go grab my father-in-laws tig welder later and head over to dad's to get all the holes the po drilled in the transom welded up. Wish I didn't have to drive 20 min to work on it, but hey that's life.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 12, 2013)

Looks solid bro! Wish I could tig mine without waiting on a buddy to get time, it would be done already


----------



## markc (Apr 12, 2013)

looks like you're doing a great job! Can't wait to see this progress. Next winters project will be a jon boat...


----------



## Ryno685 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks guys! Wish it was movin along a little quicker than it is, but to quote my dad "patience is a virtue...boy" lol! I don't know how many times I heard that growin' up!


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (May 5, 2013)

Bass Pro shops has handles that go in hatches. There some where between $3-5 a piece.


----------



## Country Dave (May 7, 2013)

_Looking good you’re making progress. _


----------



## Ryno685 (May 7, 2013)

Thanks Dave! May be ready by next spring! Lol!


----------



## Ryno685 (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorry for no updates lately. Serious lack of time and funds. Just figured I'd let everyone know I'm still alive and kickin'! Hopefully I'll be able to get back to work on her soon!


----------



## Country Dave (Sep 3, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328245#p328245 said:


> Ryno685 » Today, 08:52[/url]"]Sorry for no updates lately. Serious lack of time and funds. Just figured I'd let everyone know I'm still alive and kickin'! Hopefully I'll be able to get back to work on her soon!



_Brother I know the feeling,

Thanks for the update. Its all about how it turns out not how fast it was built. I have a sigh in my office that says, "You want it fast, or you want it right" _


----------

